# Weirds Dreams!! Do You Get Them?



## swizzle (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a weird dream a few nights ago. I dug a figural pew bottle!! Yeah weird a bottle that was somewhat shaped like a church pew. Then I dreamed that I researched it and it was a real bottle. I researched it when I woke up and couldn't find anything on it. Anyone else have weird bottle dreams? Swiz


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 30, 2011)

all the time...last night i dreamed there was a bunch of dirt in one of my crocks.


----------



## RedGinger (Apr 30, 2011)

I used to have bottle dreams, but not as much anymore.  I can relate, though.  They would usually have weird names that I wanted to research, but couldn't remember when I woke up.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a dream where for some reason, my family moved into a big old house. I found a couple of bottles in the attic (a demijohn and some labeled bitters). I then looked in the backyard and saw a depression in the ground! I moved all my stuff into my new room, then went to sleep, excited about digging the privy tomorrow. Then I woke up...

 The funny thing was, even though I was consciously making decisions and stuff in the dream, it never occurred to me that I was in a dream. I thought it was real the whole time. I woke up disappointed, especially because it was 6:30 and I had to get up for school!


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> it never occurred to me that I was in a dream. I thought it was real the whole time.


 
 Story of my life...[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## rockbot (Apr 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  old.s.bottles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 ditto![]


----------



## Poison_Us (Apr 30, 2011)

I have bottle dreams every once in a while, but most of all my dread are weird.  Got the brain of Abby Normal. [8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Apr 30, 2011)

Oh  Yeah!!---But my Dr. said to keep them to myself[sm=tongue.gif]


----------



## coreya (Apr 30, 2011)

Its not the dreams so much that are the trouble, it's the strange voices in my head in the dreams that are troubleing!!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2011)

Yeah I had a dream that everybody talked like this guy "Mumbles" I was the only one who talked normal the rest of the world talked like this dude. It was scary!
    search "Mumbles" on Youtube if you want to feel my dream[8D]   
 Bartel DOO


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Yeah I had a dream that everybody talked like this guy "Mumbles" I was the only one who talked normal the rest of the world talked like this dude. It was scary!
> Â  search "Mumbles" on Youtube if you want to feel my dream[8D]Â Â
> Bartel DOO


 
 Would ya look at that? Would ya just LOOK at it?


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 30, 2011)

What are you on about now, Wheels? Can't a feller tell us about a dream? Don't you wanna hear about some of mine? []


----------



## old.s.bottles (Apr 30, 2011)

Listen, I got pulled over in new jersey twice, for not wearing a seatbelt in the passenger's seat, in the passenger's seat! and got a 40 dollar ticket. I said, would you look at this? Would you look at it?! I was so mad! []

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EF8GhC-T_Mo


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 30, 2011)

Look at that!

 Edit: ninja'd


----------



## JOETHECROW (Apr 30, 2011)

The weirdest bottle dream I had, I was digging in this dump we have with a small (real small) waterfall...It seemed like we were really there, like it was happening, and when I stood up to stretch, I noticed all these rare old meds going over the little waterfall and disappearing.!!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Look at that!
> 
> Edit: ninja'd


 
 I saw that one about 5 times  that dude is wacked lol  he points to the dogs butthole and says  "what is that" hahaha sick i love it!


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 30, 2011)

I enjoyed the drive-thru vid.. [] The guy is inspired..


----------



## farmerdan (Apr 30, 2011)

Had a dream that I found a green Wishart's, a blue-green pontiled J.W. Seaton umbrella ink and a yellow olive Liberty/Lafayette in a crawlspace. Was kinda bummed when I woke up from that one

 Farmer


----------



## swizzle (May 1, 2011)

I think I've looked to much, LMAO. I just remembered another one I had. I was at someone's house, maybe an estate sale and there was like a 100 boxes of bottles in the attic. The first one I pulled out was a sunburst flask and it was 2 toned. I sat there in the attic with the person from the sale and just said "Will you just look at that, its pontiled, just look at that!!" Ok so th last part isn't true. Swiz


----------



## epackage (May 1, 2011)

being dehydrated makes for very strange dreams...


----------



## RED Matthews (May 1, 2011)

Interesting thread;  I am diabetic so I have to be careful about what I eat before going to bed.  Usually it is some fat free cottage cheese.  I substitute OIKOS   Greek Yogurt is supper was lean.  My experiences of weird dreams will wake me up, and I will test my sugar.  If it is 80 or below, it is time for Glucose tablets which are always there.  One for each 10 points below 80.   It seems to happen once or twice every month.  Just the way the aging process treats us.
 RED Matthews


----------



## blobbottlebob (May 1, 2011)

I dreamed that I was walking around my neighborhood and was peeling back the sod around people's sidewalk with my bare hands. Then I would claw around in the dirt with my finmgers for bottles under the grass. ???


----------



## splante (May 1, 2011)

I havent recently but my 11 year old daughter and parttime bottle digger helper told me she dreamed her and sister were in a boat with me on a nearby river, i had them snorkling down to the bottom pulling up many bottles and handing them to me in the boat, she said the boat was about half full when they started to get bit by piranhas, she said I yelled save the bottles and took off to shore, leaving the girls behinnd.

  I said Julie do you think I would do that, she said of course not dad it was a dream, but you are getting a little obsesed with bottles ,your seeing them in old movies, checking out neighborhood construction sites ect ect.

 should I start therapy now or better yet should my daughter start it?


----------



## VTdigger (May 2, 2011)

All the time (sometimes there so good I hate to have to wake up)
 one time I had a dream I found a new spot to dig by one of the places I picked clean. I was finding really old and good bottles  than I woke up and was like "How did I forget about this place I have to dig it tomorrow. After a few minutes I remembered it was just a dream.  ( but I still did try to recheck it the next day still picked out)

 Rarely I have bottle ":nightmares" one time i had a dream I was at a tag sale finding good bottles, but when I put them down they disappear and I'm freaking out.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Look at that!
> 
> Edit: ninja'd


 
 I just had to look at it again lol    look at it


----------

